# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Need help with two of my new BPs

## quicktop

So I recently purchased two juvenile balls from a local shop. Both caught my eye and the owner was not sure of their morphs, so I figured Id post here to see if anyone can give their insight. I have an idea of what both may be,  but I would like to see some others opinions

#1 sold to me as a normal 





#2 labeled mystery morph








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

You'll have to be patient for those who know these things, the only thing I can identify are the Crocs in pic #3-   :Wink:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-31-2022),quicktop (05-29-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

First one looks like a blade morph. Way too reduced a pattern to be a normal. Not sure on the second one though, I'm not the best at deciphering the dark genes.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),quicktop (05-29-2022)

----------


## quicktop

> First one looks like a blade morph. Way too reduced a pattern to be a normal. Not sure on the second one though, I'm not the best at deciphering the dark genes.


Yes I am also thinking blade on the first one.  In fact, while browsing on morphmarket some of the snakes that looked closest to this one were super blades, but I feel like that would be pretty rare to encounter in the way I acquired this snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikkubus

Blade is fairly common, and missed a lot of the time when not in combo with Clown. Could be, but my first guess would be Enchi because the dorsal isn't as clear as I would expect on Blade.

Second one has to be some kind of combo. With the line of demarcation being smudged on the eye stripe, Cinnamon is a good possibility of being one of the things in there. HRA comes to mind with the particular type of blushing, but I don't have enough experience with HRA to know what kind of combo would make HRA side pattern look like that.

This Butter HRA has a similar look but the color is very different so maybe one of the darker Lesser complex morphs like Phantom? I can't seem to find a pic of HRA Phantom without also having Pastel or Spotnose.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),quicktop (05-29-2022)

----------


## nikkubus

Blade is fairly common, and missed a lot of the time when not in combo with Clown. Could be, but my first guess would be Enchi because the dorsal isn't as clear as I would expect on Blade.

Second one has to be some kind of combo. With the line of demarcation being smudged on the eye stripe, Cinnamon is a good possibility of being one of the things in there. HRA comes to mind with the particular type of blushing, but I don't have enough experience with HRA to know what kind of combo would make HRA side pattern look like that.

This Butter HRA has a similar look but the color is very different so maybe one of the darker Lesser complex morphs like Phantom? I can't seem to find a pic of HRA Phantom without also having Pastel or Spotnose.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),quicktop (05-30-2022)

----------


## quicktop

> Blade is fairly common, and missed a lot of the time when not in combo with Clown. Could be, but my first guess would be Enchi because the dorsal isn't as clear as I would expect on Blade.
> 
> Second one has to be some kind of combo. With the line of demarcation being smudged on the eye stripe, Cinnamon is a good possibility of being one of the things in there. HRA comes to mind with the particular type of blushing, but I don't have enough experience with HRA to know what kind of combo would make HRA side pattern look like that.
> 
> This Butter HRA has a similar look but the color is very different so maybe one of the darker Lesser complex morphs like Phantom? I can't seem to find a pic of HRA Phantom without also having Pastel or Spotnose.


Thank you for your response!  I am wondering for #2 if you see Blackhead with the ringer gene?  We were able to determine the actual breeder of this snake, unfortunately he wont respond, but he does produce BH combos and theres a few that look very similar to mine. Specifically the BH/OD combos he has produced and placed on morphmarket coinciding with the age of this BP I have. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikkubus

Actually, yes, it does look a lot like that as well as other OD Blackhead besides the blushing coloration. I don't have any experience at all with ringer gene so I couldn't say for sure if that is in there. If he was doing pairings that produced het Pied, it could be the het Pied causing ringer.

----------

quicktop (06-07-2022)

----------


## Armiyana

Hoping it's just a camera artifact, but the one photo of your 2nd snake almost looks like a kink about where the ringer would is.  
Also I would make sure to keep the humidity up for that one as well. The eye looks like there was maybe some shedding problems last time. Hoping it wasn't a mite problem cause they also like to get into the eye area.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-30-2022),_nikkubus_ (05-30-2022),quicktop (06-07-2022)

----------


## quicktop

> Actually, yes, it does look a lot like that as well as other OD Blackhead besides the blushing coloration. I don't have any experience at all with ringer gene so I couldn't say for sure if that is in there. If he was doing pairings that produced het Pied, it could be the het Pied causing ringer.


The ringer gene from what Ive researched causes the lifting of the alien heads up from the belly as well as causing some of them to blend together.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nikkubus_ (06-07-2022)

----------


## quicktop

> Hoping it's just a camera artifact, but the one photo of your 2nd snake almost looks like a kink about where the ringer would is.  
> Also I would make sure to keep the humidity up for that one as well. The eye looks like there was maybe some shedding problems last time. Hoping it wasn't a mite problem cause they also like to get into the eye area.


Yes that is just artifact fortunately.  

Also we got him from a poor situation where he did have a pretty bad mite infestation, but hes been quarantined and treated. So far hes mite free for about two weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),_Armiyana_ (06-07-2022),_nikkubus_ (06-07-2022)

----------


## Armiyana

I'm glad it's just an artifact! 
As far as the bugs...Mites are pretty sneaky so just keep an eye out for another couple weeks in case any eggs managed to survive the process.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),_nikkubus_ (06-07-2022),quicktop (06-08-2022)

----------


## Spicey

> You'll have to be patient for those who know these things, the only thing I can identify are the Crocs in pic #3-


 :Bowdown:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2022),quicktop (06-08-2022)

----------


## quicktop

> I'm glad it's just an artifact! 
> As far as the bugs...Mites are pretty sneaky so just keep an eye out for another couple weeks in case any eggs managed to survive the process.


Yes I unfortunately had a huge outbreak (>20 snakes) about 6 months ago, so I am still dealing with the PTSD of that situation. I found that using Frontline (2 doses over two weeks) got rid of the problem.  I have prophylacticly treated any new snake coming into my home in my QT room in the same fashion and have had a lot of success.  So far so good in the two weeks Ive had this little guy, no live mites. Just lots of dead ones!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-08-2022),_Armiyana_ (06-08-2022),_Homebody_ (06-08-2022),_nikkubus_ (06-08-2022)

----------

